# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Jews in the American porn industry

## sooda

*I had no idea that this was the case.. These must be secular Jews....

Nathan Abrams on Jews in the American porn industry*_Nathan Abrams_  |  Winter 2004  -  Number 196





A     story little told is that of Jews in Hollywoods seedier cousin, the     adult film industry. Perhaps wed prefer to pretend that the triple-exthnics      didnt exist, but theres no getting away from the fact that secular     Jews have played (and still continue to play) a disproportionate role throughout     the adult film industry in America. Jewish involvement in pornography has     a long history in the United States, as Jews have helped to transform a fringe     subculture into what has become a primary constituent of Americana. These     are the true blue Jews.

*Smut     peddlers
*
Jewish     activity in the porn industry divides into two (sometimes overlapping) groups:     pornographers and performers. Though Jews make up only two per cent of the     American population, they have been prominent in pornography. Many erotica     dealers in the book trade between 1890 and 1940 were immigrant Jews of German     origin. According to Jay A. Gertzman, author of _Bookleggers and Smuthounds:__The     Trade in Erotica, 1920-1940_ (Philadelphia:     University of Pennsylvania Press, 1999), Jews were prominent in the     distribution of _gallantiana_ [fiction on erotic themes     and books of dirty jokes and ballads], avant-garde sexually explicit novels,     sex pulps, sexology, and flagitious materials. 

In     the postwar era, Americas most notorious pornographer was Reuben Sturman,     the Walt Disney of Porn. According to the US Department of Justice,     throughout the 1970s Sturman controlled most of the pornography circulating     in the country. Born in 1924, Sturman grew up in Clevelands East Side.     Initially, he sold comics and magazines, but when he realized sex magazines     produced twenty times the revenue of comic books, he moved exclusively into     porn, eventually producing his own titles and setting up retail stores. By     the end of the 1960s, Sturman ranked at the top of adult magazine distributors     and by the mid-70s he owned over 200 adult bookstores. 

Sturman also introduced     updated versions of the traditional peepshow booth (typically a dark room     with a small colour TV on which the viewer can view X-rated videos). It was     said that Sturman did not simply control the adult-entertainment industry;     he _was_ the industry. Eventually     he was convicted of tax evasion and other crimes and died, disgraced, in prison     in 1997. His son, David, continued running the family business.

The     contemporary incarnation of Sturman is 43-year-old Jewish Clevelander Steven     Hirsch, who has been described as the Donald Trump of porno.      The link between the two is Steves father, Fred, who was a stockbroker-cum-lieutenant     to Sturman. Today Hirsch runs the Vivid Entertainment Group, which has been     called the Microsoft of the porn world, the top producer of adult      films in the US. His specialty was to import mainstream marketing techniques     into the porn business. 

Indeed, Vivid parallels the Hollywood studio system     of the 1930s and 1940s, particularly in its exclusive contracts to porn stars     who are hired and moulded by Hirsch. Vivid was the subject of a behind-the-scenes     reality TV show recently broadcast on Channel 4.

continued...

http://www.jewishquarterly.org/issue...l?articleid=38

----------

Pepper Belly (10-30-2015)

----------


## patrickt

How about "Democrats in the Porn Industry." Odds are, both of the Jews featured in the article are also Democrats.

----------

Canadianeye (10-30-2015),JustPassinThru (10-30-2015),Northern Rivers (10-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> How about "Democrats in the Porn Industry." Odds are, both of the Jews featured in the article are also Democrats.


Are they democrats? Who knew? I didn't even know that Jews dominated the porn industry.

----------


## Roadmaster

> *I had no idea that this was the case.. These must be secular Jews....*


 No they are not all secular Jews. This is the reason they were kicked out of many countries more than once. They get into a country and start pushing porn, gay sex, bestiality, back then mixing races which was a no no. Many didn't want the Jewish to be accepted into America because of this not their religion. People don't like the truth but the ones coming from Germany were heavy into this as the Germans said and they used the holocaust to shut people up about their ways. It wasn't that they couldn't get normal jobs, this is what they pushed all along. Many rabbi's in all are into this business and other some illegal.  You see when you tell the truth they call you antisemtic but they will boast about it and dare you to repeat it and say you just hate Jews. It's a game and I don't play their games. Here is a porn leader and a rabbi discussing it, they lie about the opportunities, they just went back to what they did all over.

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015),Pepper Belly (10-30-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

These are things one can discover if one is willing to face reality. Understand, this is only partly about money. It's the same reason Jews fight against nearly every American tradition and why you will find them at the head of organizations that push for hard left agendas. This is about destruction of White Christian dominance. It's that simple.

I would have never believed it myself fifteen years ago, but once you enter the rabbit hole, nothing but madness exists.

Wake the fuck up, people.

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015),Roadmaster (10-30-2015),sooda (10-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> These are things one can discover if one is willing to face reality. Understand, this is only partly about money. It's the same reason Jews fight against nearly every American tradition and why you will find them at the head of organizations that push for hard left agendas. This is about destruction of White Christian dominance. It's that simple.
> 
> I would have never believed it myself fifteen years ago, but once you enter the rabbit hole, nothing but madness exists.
> 
> Wake the fuck up, people.


Sorry the formatting is so unreadable.. I tried to fix it but had NO luck doing so.

----------


## Calypso Jones

honestly.   


Do you know that JEW is the shortened form for the term for someone from the former nation of Judah?   And Judah being named for the tribe that rallied behind Rehoboam along with the tribe of Benjamin.  The tribe of Judah that is the line that Christ is descended from.

you should be ashamed of yourselves.

----------

Canadianeye (10-30-2015),Cliffhanger (11-01-2015),GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015),Jim Scott (10-30-2015),Northern Rivers (10-30-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> honestly.   
> 
> 
> Do you know that JEW is the shortened form for the term for someone from the former nation of Judah?   And Judah being named for the tribe that rallied behind Rehoboam along with the tribe of Benjamin.  The tribe of Judah that is the line that Christ is descended from.
> 
> you should be ashamed of yourselves.


Why? I don't understand this kind of willful ignorance. I do understand a reluctance to accept ugly truths that challenge one's beliefs, but if you start to look around you will see reality, and then wonder how you could have ever not seen it. And BTW, this does not represent all Jews, but their influence in world affairs and social destruction is far beyond their population density.

----------


## Roadmaster

Yea I don't go outside the Bible. Ashamed, not hardly. Any porn star that converts you put on a pedestal. The church of satan was founded by one. Bloodline, He was God not your manmade thinking.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why? I don't understand this kind of willful ignorance. I do understand a reluctance to accept ugly truths that challenge one's beliefs, but if you start to look around you will see reality, and then wonder how you could have ever not seen it. And BTW, this does not represent all Jews, but their influence in world affairs and social destruction is far beyond their population density.


She does it on purpose. You could take the worst reprobates and they convert and she would cry if we said anything about them

----------


## RePHormed

> *I had no idea that this was the case.. These must be secular Jews.... * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jewishquarterly.org/issue...l?articleid=38


Jew bashing from a muslim apologist. Didn't see _that one_ coming......

----------

Canadianeye (10-30-2015),Cliffhanger (11-01-2015),Crunch (10-30-2015),GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015),Jim Scott (10-30-2015),Parabellum (10-30-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

reprobates couldn't convert.  and let me remind you all that you don't determine whom God gives salvation too. ; and neither does he ask YOU to judge except OTHER Christians.   

Secondly.   you are like Lucifer, standing behind Christ's shoulder condemning God's people all the time.    JUST remember, Not all jews will be saved.   Not all jews EVER were children of God and those that are not will meet the same fate as gentiles who resist God's salvation.

----------

Canadianeye (10-30-2015),Cliffhanger (11-01-2015),GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Jew bashing from a muslim apologist. Didn't see _that one_ coming......


 How in the heck is she bashing when her thread came exactly from them.

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015),Pepper Belly (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> reprobates couldn't convert.  and let me remind you all that you don't determine whom God gives salvation too. ; and neither does he ask YOU to judge except OTHER Christians.   
> 
> Secondly.   you are like Lucifer, standing behind Christ's shoulder condemning God's people all the time.    JUST remember, Not all jews will be saved.   Not all jews EVER were children of God and those that are not will meet the same fate as gentiles who resist God's salvation.


Reprobates have converted many years now. All they have to do is to deny Christ which to them is easy. They just celebrated another porn star converting. Where did He say it was bloodline that saved you. Where did He say, if you mother was a Jew so are you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

People should read this book- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/059...1&sr=8-1-fkmr0

It's not about hating people, it's about understanding tribal motivations and actions.

----------


## Roadmaster

> reprobates couldn't convert.  and let me remind you all that you don't determine whom God gives salvation too. ; and neither does he ask YOU to judge except OTHER Christians.   
> 
> Secondly.   you are like Lucifer, standing behind Christ's shoulder condemning God's people all the time.    JUST remember, Not all jews will be saved.   Not all jews EVER were children of God and those that are not will meet the same fate as gentiles who resist God's salvation.


He said all of Israel will be saved. Lucifer, that is where you get your information from, not the Bible. Spiritual Israel, the same one they had no use for Him when they found out He wasn't going to kill people on this earth for them.

----------


## sooda

> Jew bashing from a muslim apologist. Didn't see _that one_ coming......


Did you think my name was Nathan Abrams?

http://www.jewishquarterly.org/issue...l?articleid=38

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> honestly.   
> 
> 
> Do you know that JEW is the shortened form for the term for someone from the former nation of Judah?   And Judah being named for the tribe that rallied behind Rehoboam along with the tribe of Benjamin.  The tribe of Judah that is the line that Christ is descended from.
> 
> you should be ashamed of yourselves.


They should all be ashamed of themselves for being despicable. 

Vivid is a company that I know very well.  Hirsch is a brilliant businessman.  While I never represented Vivid I defended many porn sites they sued.  Vivid had quite a business plan.   

At that time,  porn was in its early wild west heyday.  Most porn sites were husbands pimping out their wives on line.  One by one, Vivid  either made these porn duos an offer they couldn't refuse or sued them into protracted litigation until the little guy gave up.  Vivid's idea was not to win.  Hirsch would never take a chance in front of a judge or jury. Their plan was to keep litigation going until the little guy was bled dry.  Vivid then picked up the site,  with its subscriber list for the mercy payment of picking up legal fees.

A few years ago LA regulated the porn in the county and drove everyone, including Vivid out.

Hot damn, Hirsch has his lawyers offer me a job at $170,000 a year starting.  All I had to do was bring my client list.  I turned it down.  I figured I would never be able to figure out all the ways they could screw me over.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> People should read this book- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/059...1&sr=8-1-fkmr0
> 
> It's not about hating people, it's about understanding tribal motivations and actions.


 It doesn't matter how many times Christ said it was faith, they He was from the beginning, not some bloodline, that He was God manifest in the flesh. They believe man instead of Him. Jesus created all life.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> They should all be ashamed of themselves for being despicable. 
> 
> Vivid is a company that I know very well.  Hirsch is a brilliant businessman.  While I never represented Vivid I defended many porn sites they sued.  Vivid had quite a business plan.   
> 
> At that time,  porn was in its early wild west heyday.  Most porn sites were husbands pimping out their wives on line.  One by one, Vivid  either made these porn duos an offer they couldn't refuse or sued them into protracted litigation until the little guy gave up.  Vivid's idea was not to win.  Hirsch would never take a chance in front of a judge or jury. Their plan was to keep litigation going until the little guy was bled dry.  Vivid then picked up the site,  with its subscriber list for the mercy payment of picking up legal fees.
> 
> A few years ago LA regulated the porn in the county and drove everyone, including Vivid out.
> 
> Hot damn, Hirsch has his lawyers offer me a job at $170,000 a year starting.  All I had to do was bring my client list.  I turned it down.  I figured I would never be able to figure out all the ways they could screw me over.


We should be ashamed, says the Pimp Counsel...

hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> They should all be ashamed of themselves for being despicable. 
> 
> Vivid is a company that I know very well.  Hirsch is a brilliant businessman.  While I never represented Vivid I defended many porn sites they sued.  Vivid had quite a business plan.   
> 
> At that time,  porn was in its early wild west heyday.  Most porn sites were husbands pimping out their wives on line.  One by one, Vivid  either made these porn duos an offer they couldn't refuse or sued them into protracted litigation until the little guy gave up.  Vivid's idea was not to win.  Hirsch would never take a chance in front of a judge or jury. Their plan was to keep litigation going until the little guy was bled dry.  Vivid then picked up the site,  with its subscriber list for the mercy payment of picking up legal fees.
> 
> A few years ago LA regulated the porn in the county and drove everyone, including Vivid out.
> 
> Hot damn, Hirsch has his lawyers offer me a job at $170,000 a year starting.  All I had to do was bring my client list.  I turned it down.  I figured I would never be able to figure out all the ways they could screw me over.


Sounds like you know what you're talking about.

----------


## Roadmaster

His birth was not His beginning. He said it wasn't and you believe Him not. If you don't believe Him what Jesus do you worship.  He said He was GOD, before Abraham, the beginning, no other.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> *He said all of Israel will be saved.* Lucifer, that is where you get your information from, not the Bible. Spiritual Israel, the same one they had no use for Him when they found out He wasn't going to kill people on this earth for them.


where is that verse?

----------

Jim Scott (10-30-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

The big name in porn now has nothing to do with Jews.  It's Bluebird Films owned by a half Pakistani, Half Brit and a Polish guy.

----------


## Katzndogz

> We should be ashamed, says the Pimp Counsel...
> 
> hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


Hell yeah.  That's why I know what I'm talking about and you make it up as you go along.

----------

Jim Scott (10-30-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> These are things one can discover if one is willing to face reality. Understand, this is only partly about money. It's the same reason Jews fight against nearly every American tradition and why you will find them at the head of organizations that push for hard left agendas. This is about destruction of White Christian dominance. It's that simple.
> 
> I would have never believed it myself fifteen years ago, but once you enter the rabbit hole, nothing but madness exists.
> 
> Wake the fuck up, people.


I can't help but wonder if you're right cuz that post made a lot of sense.
I don't have time to dive in a rabbit hole though. I have a feeling it would take a year or two of research to come to my own conclusion, so I'll focus on politics.

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> Sorry the formatting is so unreadable.. I tried to fix it but had NO luck doing so.


Try using "paste as plain text" instead of "paste".
 @sooda

----------


## Katzndogz

> I can't help but wonder if you're right cuz that post made a lot of sense.
> I don't have time to dive in a rabbit hole though. I have a feeling it would take a year or two of research to come to my own conclusion, so I'll focus on politics.


Jews don't fight against any American traditions.  That's ridiculous.

----------

Jim Scott (10-30-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Try using "paste as plain text" instead of "paste".
>  @sooda


Where is the Paste in Plain text function??

----------


## Jim Scott

> where is that verse?


Romans 11, 25-27:  _(NIV) "For I do not want you, brethren, to be uninformed of this mystery-- so  that you will not be wise in your own estimation-- that a partial  hardening has happened to Israel until the fullness of the Gentiles has  come in; and  so all Israel will be saved; just as it is written, the deliverer will come from Zion, He will remove ungodliness from Jacob.  This is my covenant with them, when I take away their sins".  

_Biblical scholars have addressed this scripture many times and the conclusion is not that every Jew in the world or every Jew living in Israel is automatically saved by their ethnicity.  In other parts of the New Testament, the Apostle Peter makes the statement that both Jews and Gentiles are saved through grace.  God wants all of His creation to be saved but being an ethnic Jew does not guarantee salvation as that is based on an individual's acceptance of Jesus as Messiah and Savior.  In Israel of Peter's day, many Jews had rejected the Gospel (the 'partial hardening') and so, the Apostles had turned to the Gentiles living in Israel - and many responded. God 'taking away their sins' refers to those Jews and Gentiles in Israel that accepted Jesus as Savior.  

Those who spend much of their time disparaging Jews will find bible verses to justify their hate and with great sanctimony, use them to 'judge' Jews.  The bible is complex and over the centuries, many theories and interpretations have been postulated.  From these, a myriad of Christian denominations have sprung up and most interpret  scripture slightly differently.  Those with great antipathy toward Jews naturally seek out verses that validate their animosity.  Let them stew in their odium.  God will judge.

*Jim*

----------

Cliffhanger (11-01-2015),GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Jews don't fight against any American traditions.  That's ridiculous.


You know this from your extensive work in the Porn industry?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I can't help but wonder if you're right cuz that post made a lot of sense.
> I don't have time to dive in a rabbit hole though. I have a feeling it would take a year or two of research to come to my own conclusion, so I'll focus on politics.


A decade or so ago I was right there with all the people here who disagree with me, but one thing led to another and pieces began to fall into place and things that once made no sense eventually made total sense.

----------

Invayne (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> A decade or so ago I was right there with all the people here who disagree with me, but one thing led to another and pieces began to fall into place and things that once made no sense eventually made total sense.


Jesus asked His disciples who do people say I am. Peter said some say Jeremiah, Elijah, John the Baptist. Then He said who do you say I am Peter and He said thou art the Christ the Son of the living God. He told Peter those are not his thoughts they came and was reviled by God. Jesus claimed pre existence, there was no way for Peter to know who He was without Him. He knew He was God in the flesh

----------


## patrickt

> Are they democrats? Who knew? I didn't even know that Jews dominated the porn industry.


I still don't know that. I'm not even sure how you know someone is a "secular" Jew. I sometimes forget that some people can just tell.

----------

Jim Scott (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

You see those others will want you to put Him in the same as just another person. He is the God of nature, He could calm the seas because He created it, heal the sick, forgive sins, no other man could do this. He had authority over all, no man could speak as He did. His people had faith in Him, He is not some person they make Him to be.

----------


## sooda

> I still don't know that. I'm not even sure how you know someone is a "secular" Jew. I sometimes forget that some people can just tell.


The article was written by a Jewish man named Nathan Abrams.. He said they are "secular"..

----------


## Pepper Belly

“_The only reason that Jews are in pornography is that we think that Christ sucks_“.

- Al Goldstein (late) editor of SCREW Magazine

----------


## Roadmaster

> Biblical scholars have addressed this scripture many times and the conclusion is not that every Jew in the world or every Jew living in Israel is automatically saved by their ethnicity


It has never been through ethnicity. Jesus said if they were His they would know Him. All of Israel doesn't mean Jew. He is building a spiritual kingdom for all that believe on Him. So all of Israel will be saved. All of Abrahams seed will be saved. It's not that hard to understand as long as you know Jesus was God. He has always existed as He said.

----------


## Roadmaster

> “_The only reason that Jews are in pornography is that we think that Christ sucks_“.
> 
> - Al Goldstein (late) editor of SCREW Magazine


 You should read what Foxman said the one over the ADL for many years. They mock Him.

----------


## patrickt

> The article was written by a Jewish man named Nathan Abrams.. He said they are "secular"..


So, you don't know either.

----------


## Katzndogz

> You know this from your extensive work in the Porn industry?


Oh please don't discriminate stick with the facts.  Porn pimps, murderers,  thieves, child molesters,  raipsts and general bad guys.

However, my grandparents were observant Jews as were their friends and all of my family save my mother.  I live in an entirely Jewish neighborhood  now.  

There are reprehensible Jewish liberals.   They are reprehensible because they are liberals,  not because they are Jewish.  No  Jewish liberals are as smutty as Jewish liberals.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I still don't know that. I'm not even sure how you know someone is a "secular" Jew. I sometimes forget that some people can just tell.


Jews do not dominate the Porn industry.

----------


## Neo

> There are reprehensible Jewish liberals.   They are reprehensible because they are liberals,  not because they are Jewish.  No  Jewish liberals are as smutty as Jewish liberals.



Here in my back water English town I do not know any Jews,  Cheltenham which is 6 miles away has a Synagogue.

----------


## Katzndogz

This entire idiotic tale came from David Duke.

----------


## Neo

This is a very British thing naming lanes like this.

Cheltenhams synagogue.

----------


## Roadmaster

> This entire idiotic tale came from David Duke.


 It came from real History. Every country they went into people started noticing the immoral things they were pushing onto the people and children. That's a fact, those German Christians didn't want them there. The Talmud and the kabbalah are occult. Those into this satan is their savior and light and that is a fact.

----------


## patrickt

> It came from real History. Every country they went into people started noticing the immoral things they were pushing onto the people and children. That's a fact, those German Christians didn't want them there. The Talmud and the kabbalah are occult. Those into this satan is their savior and light and that is a fact.


Roadmaster, you don't have a clue what a fact is.

----------

GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015),Jim Scott (10-30-2015),Katzndogz (10-30-2015),NuYawka (10-31-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

It came right out of David Duke's mouth.

----------


## sooda

> Jews do not dominate the Porn industry.


According to Nathan Abrams they do..

----------


## Roadmaster

> Roadmaster, you don't have a clue what a fact is.


 I know a Christian that doesn't know God is Jesus are not His. With their mouths they praise Him but don't have Him in their heart. That is why they cannot see or hear.

----------


## Calypso Jones

How do you explain God on his throne and The Lamb approaches the throne and opens the seals?    How do you account for the fact that Jesus is God's son.   How do you account for the fact that Jesus talked to his father..  Was he talking to himself.

Yes.  They are three in one.  I fully expect to see Jesus and will no doubt appear before the throne of God for judgement with Christ at my side.

----------

Katzndogz (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> How do you explain God on his throne and The Lamb approaches the throne and opens the seals?    How do you account for the fact that Jesus is God's son.   How do you account for the fact that Jesus talked to his father..  Was he talking to himself.
> 
> Yes.  They are three in one.  I fully expect to see Jesus and will no doubt appear before the throne of God for judgement with Christ at my side.


Do you not understand they were one. That is the problem with people today. Did you not read He was before Abraham. Did you not read He knew what Moses wrote and didn't need anyone to teach Him. Can you not understand His words. Why do you not understand Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

When He spoke to the ones that didn't know Him but claimed to be Abrahams seed (sperm) they said the same as you. He looked at them and asked them why they couldn't understand His words.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I still don't know that. I'm not even sure how you know someone is a "secular" Jew. I sometimes forget that some people can just tell.


It's easy.  An atheist dirtbag, doing something repugnant...who has a parent, grandparent, ancestor...who was a Jew, suspected Jew, accused Jew, "maybe" Jew or who cannot prove NO Jew...is, suddenly, tied to Jews by being a "secular Jew."

I don't know.  How do these Joo-bashers know he's not a Secular Mormon?  Or a Secular Baptist, or a Secular Hindu?

----------

GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Do you not understand they were one. That is the problem with people today. Did you not read He was before Abraham. Did you not read He knew what Moses wrote and didn't need anyone to teach Him. Can you not understand His words. Why do you not understand Him.


YES I understand that.    He was the word by which all was created.  It was created by and for him.     THAT doesn't alter my question.

----------


## KSigMason

Gotta love the senseless Jew bashing threads.

----------

GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015),Jim Scott (10-31-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Are they democrats? Who knew? I didn't even know that Jews dominated the porn industry.


Than why did you start the research ? You weren't looking for something incriminating ? Or were you checking out some pornography ?

----------

GreenEyedLady (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> How do you explain God on his throne and The Lamb approaches the throne and opens the seals?    How do you account for the fact that Jesus is God's son.   How do you account for the fact that Jesus talked to his father..  Was he talking to himself.
> 
> Yes.  They are three in one.  I fully expect to see Jesus and will no doubt appear before the throne of God for judgement with Christ at my side.


 He tells you. What happened before He died on the cross. He took the cup of sin as His Son the man. It is very clear when you know Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's easy.  An atheist dirtbag, doing something repugnant...who has a parent, grandparent, ancestor...who was a Jew, suspected Jew, accused Jew, "maybe" Jew or who cannot prove NO Jew...is, suddenly, tied to Jews by being a "secular Jew."
> 
> I don't know.  How do these Joo-bashers know he's not a Secular Mormon?  Or a Secular Baptist, or a Secular Hindu?


 I speak His truth and speak out against that make His truth into a lie. They are calling many people who worship satan His. I have a problem with them lying on Jesus.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Gotta love the senseless Jew bashing threads.


 Jew bashing or defending my faith. I will never be ashamed to tell His truth because they don't believe in Him.

----------


## Sheldonna

> It's easy.  An atheist dirtbag, doing something repugnant...who has a parent, grandparent, ancestor...who was a Jew, suspected Jew, accused Jew, "maybe" Jew or who cannot prove NO Jew...is, suddenly, tied to Jews by being a "secular Jew."
> 
> I don't know.  How do these Joo-bashers know he's not a Secular Mormon?  Or a Secular Baptist, or a Secular Hindu?


Since most of the Hollyweird sleazebags vote DemocRat, I'd say he was a Jew dead last and a leftist DimRat first and foremost.  The DemocRats control the porn industry, therefore. 

See how easy that was?

----------


## Sheldonna

> Gotta love the senseless Jew bashing threads.


I don't gotta.  In fact, I'm pretty damned fed up and tired of seeing it.  You've got Muslims beheading and slaughtering Christians and honor-killing their own family around the world...

and all these morons can bitch about is "da Joos".  It's asinine.

----------

Canadianeye (10-30-2015),Jim Scott (10-31-2015),KSigMason (10-30-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Since most of the Hollyweird sleazebags vote DemocRat, I'd say he was a Jew dead last and a leftist DimRat first and foremost.  The DemocRats control the porn industry, therefore. 
> 
> See how easy that was?


Well, of course.  A "secular Jew" is someone who, BY DEFINITION, has turned his back on his faith and traditions.  But a "secular Jew" is, if active in Democrat party circles, an ACTIVE Democrat.  And if he thinks he does no wrong in making porn, recruiting stupid young women into being videotaped prostitutes...then, he's an ACTIVE liberal.

----------

Katzndogz (10-30-2015),Sheldonna (10-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't gotta.  In fact, I'm pretty damned fed up and tired of seeing it.  You've got Muslims beheading and slaughtering Christians and honor-killing their own family around the world...
> 
> and all these morons can bitch about is "da Joos".  It's asinine.


Those people who call themselves Jewish have done more harm along with the false preachers. They come in to change His laws, tell people they are His by their Talmud as if who your mother is makes a difference. People who are like them are the same as Bible times. They had people afraid to speak out against them too. Christians let them into Churches to twist His truth some by not knowing some just stupid. You don't allow other gods into a Church. They practice the occult. Anyone that believes in the Talmud or a secular Jewish are enemies to His word. There is only a small group that believes in Christ and some undecided that are innocent believing the lies you are born a faith. Same way with the Muslims, they too are Abrahams seed according to man.

----------


## Invayne

> No they are not all secular Jews. This is the reason they were kicked out of many countries more than once. They get into a country and start pushing porn, gay sex, bestiality, back then mixing races which was a no no. Many didn't want the Jewish to be accepted into America because of this not their religion. People don't like the truth but the ones coming from Germany were heavy into this as the Germans said and they used the holocaust to shut people up about their ways. It wasn't that they couldn't get normal jobs, this is what they pushed all along. Many rabbi's in all are into this business and other some illegal.  You see when you tell the truth they call you antisemtic but they will boast about it and dare you to repeat it and say you just hate Jews. It's a game and I don't play their games. Here is a porn leader and a rabbi discussing it, they lie about the opportunities, they just went back to what they did all over.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Oh wait....say DEMOCRATS, not Jews! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!




> How about "Democrats in the Porn Industry." Odds  are, both of the Jews featured in the article are also  Democrats.


Never ever criticize God's Chosen!

----------

Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> These are things one can discover if one is willing to face reality. Understand, this is only partly about money. It's the same reason Jews fight against nearly every American tradition and why you will find them at the head of organizations that push for hard left agendas. This is about destruction of White Christian dominance. It's that simple.
> 
> I would have never believed it myself fifteen years ago, but once you enter the rabbit hole, nothing but madness exists.
> 
> Wake the fuck up, people.


Yep, it's a shock to the system, for sure.  :Frown:

----------

Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't understand why you don't get there is only ONE GOD. His seed are the ones who believe ON HIM and what HE DID for us. He didn't have to He could have destroyed this earth and all in it. But He thought of all of you while on the cross. It was finished on the Cross that you may have everlasting life. I will stand when you mock Him and I don't care what you call yourself.

----------


## Invayne

> Jews don't fight against any American traditions.  That's ridiculous.


So you're cool with Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas?

----------


## Invayne

> _The only reason that Jews are in pornography is that we think that Christ sucks_.
> 
> - Al Goldstein (late) editor of SCREW Magazine


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Oooooh.....shame on God's Chosen....

----------

Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Oooooh.....shame on God's Chosen....


The Israelites the ones who believed like Jacob (Israel) Abraham, Moses, Elijah ect.  The ones who spoke of the Lord coming and knew Him. Men of great faith.

----------


## Katzndogz

> So you're cool with Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas?


It isn't Jews driving that.  It's PCBS.  It's the same people who say the word too is sexist.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It came from real History. Every country they went into people started noticing the immoral things they were pushing onto the people and children. That's a fact, those German Christians didn't want them there. The Talmud and the kabbalah are occult. Those into this satan is their savior and light and that is a fact.


Esther and Mordecai ran a porn industry in Susa?   Did Daniel and his three friends Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego run a porn outlet and sex toy shop in Babylon??   God told the Jews to do good and be honest in their dealings during their exile and captivity.   Sure some jews are not God's People...but many were and are.

----------

KSigMason (10-30-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Esther and Mordecai ran a porn industry in Susa?   Did Daniel and his three friends Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego run a porn outlet and sex toy shop in Babylon??   God told the Jews to do good and be honest in their dealings during their exile and captivity.   Sure some jews are not God's People...but many were and are.


There are no people today who deny Him His. Those didn't deny Him.

----------


## Roadmaster

And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty _and_ four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
These are they which were not defiled with women; for they are virgins. These are they which follow the Lamb whithersoever he goeth. These were redeemed from among men, _being_ the firstfruits unto God and to the Lamb.
Here is the patience of the saints: here _are_ they that keep the commandments of God, and the faith of Jesus.

He explains everything if you hear.

----------


## KSigMason

> Jew bashing or defending my faith. I will never be ashamed to tell His truth because they don't believe in Him.


What a weak mindset one must have to justify senseless bashing by calling it "defending faith." Is your faith so shaky that you feel compelled to attack other beliefs?




> I don't understand why you don't get there is only ONE GOD. His seed are the ones who believe ON HIM and what HE DID for us. He didn't have to He could have destroyed this earth and all in it. But He thought of all of you while on the cross. It was finished on the Cross that you may have everlasting life. I will stand when you mock Him and I don't care what you call yourself.


Why don't you understand not everyone is going to share your faith? And instead of deep dicking them with your zealotry, why not "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven"?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> And I looked, and, lo, a Lamb stood on the mount Zion, and with him an hundred forty _and_ four thousand, having his Father's name written in their foreheads.
> These are they which were not defiled with women; for they are virgins. These are they which follow the Lamb whithersoever he goeth. These were redeemed from among men, _being_ the firstfruits unto God and to the Lamb.
> Here is the patience of the saints: here _are_ they that keep the commandments of God, and the faith of Jesus.
> 
> He explains everything if you hear.


they're jews.   12,000 from each tribe but Dan.

----------


## Roadmaster

> they're jews.   12,000 from each tribe but Dan.


 He did not say that. What did He say.

----------


## Calypso Jones

it's listed in revelation.

----------


## JustPassinThru

So...what did we learn from this?

Secular Jews, who aren't Jews, who renounce Judaism, who are active liberals and social anarchists...are prominent in the porn industry.

Good.  Maybe there should be a law preventing Jews from renouncing Judaism.

Should Republicans be blamed for liberals, who've renounced conservative morality, making porn?

----------


## Roadmaster

> it's listed in revelation.


Oh He says Jewish. Don't think so. He said of Israel. Why do you keep replacing His words

----------


## Trinnity

> Where is the Paste in Plain text function??


It depends on which browser you use. I use Chrome. When I right click  the "paste as plain text" is just below "paste".




If you want to switch to Chrome, it's easy. Here's a safe link if you wish to do so.

https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/desktop/

It also has a built in spell check for your convenience.
 @sooda

----------

KSigMason (11-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

I had a lady come up once and say "at the end those will make war with the Jewish in Israel and they shall overcome". I looked at her in disbelief, she replaced the (Lamb- Jesus) with Jewish. Sometimes people amaze me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> So...what did we learn from this?
> 
> Secular Jews, who aren't Jews, who renounce Judaism, who are active liberals and social anarchists...are prominent in the porn industry.
> 
> Good.  Maybe there should be a law preventing Jews from renouncing Judaism.
> 
> Should Republicans be blamed for liberals, who've renounced conservative morality, making porn?


Todays Judaism doesn't believe in Christ and the Talmud is their Bible in which it says all of His word is a lie. They are a secular religion. I am not confused on who they are. It's simple He said those that claimed to be  His had to be circumcised in the heart or they were cut off. In other words believe in Him. He is the root of David not them. He has always existed.

So yes they did bring porn and other things like they did before in other countries. Even to the point of Biblical people learning Hebrew to see what was in their Talmud that they hid and still today don't want people to know the truth or repeat the truth. In fact when Germany found out they tried to get all other countries to boycott Germany.

----------


## Roadmaster

When the trib starts, one question Christians need to ask themselves, Is Jesus who He said He is. He said He was God in the flesh, In the beginning was the Word and the Word became flesh and walked among us. He claimed He was from the beginning and created all. Do you trust Him or man. I don't know how long but the falling away has begun.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What a weak mindset one must have to justify senseless bashing by calling it "defending faith." Is your faith so shaky that you feel compelled to attack other beliefs?
> 
> 
> Why don't you understand not everyone is going to share your faith? And instead of deep dicking them with your zealotry, why not "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven"?


No human being will ever know the truth for even if they happen to say it by chance they would not even know they had done so. Only problem is he was wrong. You are his tool. Having fun, not for long, You are not important enough.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

Has anyone mentioned Ron Jeremy and Ed Powers?  Both have been prominent Jews producing adult videos.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Esther and Mordecai ran a porn industry in Susa?   Did Daniel and his three friends Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego run a porn outlet and sex toy shop in Babylon??   God told the Jews to do good and be honest in their dealings during their exile and captivity.   Sure some jews are not God's People...but many were and are.


Your last statement should be in reverse

----------


## sooda

> It depends on which browser you use. I use Chrome. When I right click  the "paste as plain text" is just below "paste".
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to switch to Chrome, it's easy. Here's a safe link if you wish to do so.
> 
> ...

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Virgil Jones

I am very late to this thread, so I apologize for my ignorance of previous posts.

Apparently the only reason that evil exists in the world is because of jewish porn films?

----------

Canadianeye (10-31-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I am very late to this tread, so I apologize for my ignorance of previous posts.
> 
> Apparently the only reason that evil exists in the world is because of jewish porn films?


Silly..... the Jew is the Devil incarnate.  You need to educate yourself..... @Pepper Belly and a few others can help you.

aaajewdevil.jpg

----------

Canadianeye (10-31-2015),Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Silly..... the Jew is the Devil incarnate.  You need to educate yourself......@pepperbelly and a few others can help you.


Can you explain the white liberal to me, just so I will understand?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Can you explain the white liberal to me, just so I will understand?


Liberalism is a mental disease. Anyone who is afflicted is sick....white, black, Jew etc.

aaaliberalism.jpeg

I find that pictures help when in a thread for children.

----------

Daily Bread (10-31-2015),Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Liberalism is a mental disease. Anyone who is afflicted is sick....white, black, Jew etc.
> 
> aaaliberalism.jpeg
> 
> I find that pictures help when in a thread for children.


But THAT doesn't help push the agenda!

No liberal/Leftist movement can progress without a SCAPEGOAT.  So...first the Left looks at some behaviors and industries that outrage conservatives.  And then find some group that is overly-represented.

You could use pimping or drug sales, except that blacks are the Left's biggest base.  And the most unquestioning.  And to blacks, skin color is EVERYTHING.  So...start attacking feral blacks, and blacks will turn on the Left.

Then, there's THOSE JOOooooZ.  Now Jews - who attend their synagogue, live by Judaic laws, are religious...they're not involved in pornography in any large number.  But....if the Left can create the false-construct of the SECULAR JOO...wow!  Got a LOT of them.  And even more if we loosen the definition; and play fast and loose, and accuse anyone with a German-sounding name of being a SECULAR JOO.

So it's Jooz who're responsible for moral debauchery.  And of course, the lapsed atheists of Jewish heritage in the Leftist movement, feel secure...they're not one of THOSE PEOPLE.  Or else, they're laughing hysterically at what they've pulled off.

Self-loathing.  Like all liberals.  You have self-loathing Jews or children of Jews; and then, also in liberalism, you have self-loathing Americans.

----------


## sooda

> But THAT doesn't help push the agenda!
> 
> No liberal/Leftist movement can progress without a SCAPEGOAT.  So...first the Left looks at some behaviors and industries that outrage conservatives.  And then find some group that is overly-represented.
> 
> You could use pimping or drug sales, except that blacks are the Left's biggest base.  And the most unquestioning.  And to blacks, skin color is EVERYTHING.  So...start attacking feral blacks, and blacks will turn on the Left.
> 
> Then, there's THOSE JOOooooZ.  Now Jews - who attend their synagogue, live by Judaic laws, are religious...they're not involved in pornography in any large number.  But....if the Left can create the false-construct of the SECULAR JOO...wow!  Got a LOT of them.  And even more if we loosen the definition; and play fast and loose, and accuse anyone with a German-sounding name of being a SECULAR JOO.
> 
> So it's Jooz who're responsible for moral debauchery.  And of course, the lapsed atheists of Jewish heritage in the Leftist movement, feel secure...they're not one of THOSE PEOPLE.  Or else, they're laughing hysterically at what they've pulled off.
> ...


Did you bother to read the article? Nathan Abrams is a Jew and he's writing for Jewish Quarterly.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Did you bother to read the article? Nathan Abrams is a Jew and he's writing for Jewish Quarterly.


You know him?

How do you know the bio is factual?

IF he does exist and IF he is a Jew, he's the self-loathing kind.  The Judas Jew.  Why ELSE would he connect the totally unconnected facts, Judaism and pornography?

Why ELSE would he try to make atheists into "Secular Jews" (as opposed to secular Seventh-Day Adventists) - and then smear JUDAISM with their lowlife activity?

Shall we talk about the predominance of pedophilia in Islam, mullah?

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You know him?
> 
> How do you know the bio is factual?
> 
> IF he does exist and IF he is a Jew, he's the self-loathing kind.  The Judas Jew.  Why ELSE would he connect the totally unconnected facts, Judaism and pornography?
> 
> Why ELSE would he try to make atheists into "Secular Jews" (as opposed to secular Seventh-Day Adventists) - and then smear JUDAISM with their lowlife activity?
> 
> Shall we talk about the predominance of pedophilia in Islam, mullah?


*Jewish Professor* of American History at Aberdeen University in UK, Prof. *Nathan Abrams*

----------


## JustPassinThru

Yah.  Sure.

Wonder when the last time was that he attended services.

Wonder if he's seen a psychiatrist for his self-loathing.

Wonder why I'm arguing the logic of irrational antisemitism with a mullah.

----------


## sooda

> Yah.  Sure.
> 
> Wonder when the last time was that he attended services.
> 
> Wonder if he's seen a psychiatrist for his self-loathing.
> 
> Wonder why I'm arguing the logic of irrational antisemitism with a mullah.


Why are you so wigged out about this guy telling the truth about the porn industry? Would you prefer that he lied?

http://www.bangor.ac.uk/creative_ind..._abrams.php.en

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015),Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

An industry can never be an industry without its customers. 
uploadfromtaptalk1446314221517.png

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Why are you so wigged out about this guy telling the truth about the porn industry? Would you prefer that he lied?
> 
> http://www.bangor.ac.uk/creative_ind..._abrams.php.en


Because it's not the truth.  Self evidently.

A Secular Jew is not a Jew.  Any more than a Secular Catholic is a Catholic.

This is an attempt to smear and tar Jews.  For the behavior of nihilist LIBERALS.

You want to talk about Mohammed, and HIS LOVE FOR LITTLE GIRLS?

Judaism does not support, advocate, allow, sexual license, behavior that creates lust, or exploitation.

LIBERALISM does that.

ISLAM, THE PROPHET, allows molesting little girls - in "marriage" - which can be immediate, and terminated at whim.  Which rational people would say is not legitimate, since little children cannot make adult commitments.

But that doesn't bother the child-molesters who wear filthy rags on their heads and sodomize goats.

----------

Katzndogz (10-31-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Because it's not the truth.  Self evidently.
> 
> A Secular Jew is not a Jew.  Any more than a Secular Catholic is a Catholic.
> 
> This is an attempt to smear and tar Jews.  For the behavior of nihilist LIBERALS.
> 
> You want to talk about Mohammed, and HIS LOVE FOR LITTLE GIRLS?
> 
> Judaism does not support, advocate, allow, sexual license, behavior that creates lust, or exploitation.
> ...


I have many Jewish friends and there are secular Jews and they still call themselves Jews and are part of the Jewish community.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Why are you so wigged out about this guy telling the truth about the porn industry? Would you prefer that he lied?
> 
> http://www.bangor.ac.uk/creative_ind..._abrams.php.en


You just skipped right past the pederasty issue. Tell us more about muslims, please.

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I have many Jewish friends and there are secular Jews and they still call themselves Jews and are part of the Jewish community.


I still don't know to this day why jews are conflated with white liberals. The white liberal is the true source of failure in the white race

----------


## sooda

> You just skipped right past the pederasty issue. Tell us more about muslims, please.


That's not what this thread is about..  I will explain it to you one more time.. Aisha was born before the Call so she was more like 19 years old.

The only Muslim culture that I know of that allows the molestation of children are the Pashtuns.. and they claim to be descended from the tribe of Benjamin.. The Israelis also think they are the lost tribe of Benjamin.

----------


## sooda

> I still don't know to this day why jews are conflated with white liberals. The white liberal is the true source of failure in the white race


You think the white race has failed?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> That's not what this thread is about..  I will explain it to you one more time.. Aisha was born before the Call so she was more like 19 years old.
> 
> The only Muslim culture that I know of that allows the molestation of children are the Pashtuns.. and they claim to be descended from the tribe of Benjamin.. The Israelis also think they are the lost tribe of Benjamin.


The Pashtuns? Afghanistan and Pakistan?

Yes the white race has failed, Europe is a future caliphate, socialists are utterly incapable of defending themselves, that game is over. Give it 10 years

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You think the white race has failed?


It is impossible to fix things at this point. Leftist ideology preaches that Western Civilization was evil from the beginning, that all white people are supremacists. The truth is that jihadists are supremacists, they subjugate women, they are every evil that white liberals have claimed all along to be in republicans, white conservatives.

----------


## sooda

> It is impossible to fix things at this point. Leftist ideology preaches that Western Civilization was evil from the beginning, that all white people are supremacists. The truth is that jihadists are supremacists, they subjugate women, they are every evil that white liberals have claimed all along to be in republicans, white conservatives.


I'm pretty old and I have never heard anyone preach that Western Civilization was evil.. Maybe you hang out with a different crowd.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I'm pretty old and I have never heard anyone preach that Western Civilization was evil.. Maybe you hang out with a different crowd.


Have you heard about Critical Race Theory, Dr. Bell, White Privilege, Microagressions?

----------


## sooda

> Have you heard about Critical Race Theory, Dr. Bell, White Privilege, Microagressions?



Nope.. and I'm not interested.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am pretty sure that everyone has heard those things by now, at least everyone who pays attention to politics. Denying the existence of such things is jerking people around

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Nope.. and I'm not interested.


You are not interested in the bullshit your side is selling? You don't want to know?

----------


## Virgil Jones

Let me ask you this, how would you feel if all problems in the world were blamed on the white race, codified into terms, and taught in our schools?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Nope.. and I'm not interested.


By the way, I have a link for you if you also want to block Foxnews. Liberals are always on top of technology to ignore problems that they wish did not exist.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fox-bloc...yours-for-895/

----------


## sooda

> Let me ask you this, how would you feel if all problems in the world were blamed on the white race, codified into terms, and taught in our schools?


What in sam hill are you talking about?

----------


## sooda

> You are not interested in the bullshit your side is selling? You don't want to know?


What are you talking about? The article is from Jewish Quarterly and was written by Nathan Abrams a professor of film history.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> What are you talking about? The article is from Jewish Quarterly and was written by Nathan Abrams a professor of film history.


How do you know?

How do you know this Abrams guy isn't just a pen name for another mullah?

Do you have programs, that you don't waste time attacking each other?

----------

Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> What in sam hill are you talking about?


I am talking about the political left in the US and in the West. You don't believe me?

----------


## sooda

> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know this Abrams guy isn't just a pen name for another mullah?
> 
> Do you have programs, that you don't waste time attacking each other?


I posted his credentials and his photo..

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Silly..... the Jew is the Devil incarnate.  You need to educate yourself..... @Pepper Belly and a few others can help you.
> 
> Attachment 11398


Wow, hyperbolic nonsense. I never saw that one coming.

Enjoy your porn.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> I posted his credentials and his photo..


If you are not interested in the truth, why even post here?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Wow, hyperbolic nonsense. I never saw that one coming.
> 
> Enjoy your porn.


Isn't that avatar from Breaking Bad? Well done, by the way

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I have many Jewish friends and there are secular Jews and they still call themselves Jews and are part of the Jewish community.


Jews are a tribe. Born a Jew, always a Jew. They are the only so-called religious group that wears the label whether they practice religion or not.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015),sooda (10-31-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Isn't that avatar from Breaking Bad? Well done, by the way


Indeed. Tuco. Best show ever.

----------

Virgil Jones (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Wow, hyperbolic nonsense. I never saw that one coming.
> 
> Enjoy your porn.


I post on other forums, I always seem to be the one defending the jews. I only do that because white liberals are my enemy, white liberals are the source of all that plagues us. 

I realize that most jews in the US are liberals, hell who cares? We are surrounded by liberals, Europe is being overrun by muslims. Why? Because white liberals hate themselves, and they hate conservatives, without a rational thought. They are brainwashed. It makes no sense whatsoever, but it is happening.

Blame Jews? WTF?

----------

KSigMason (11-01-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I post on other forums, I always seem to be the one defending the jews. I only do that because white liberals are my enemy, white liberals are the source of all that plagues us. 
> 
> I realize that most jews in the US are liberals, hell who cares? We are surrounded by liberals, Europe is being overrun by muslims. Why? Because white liberals hate themselves, and they hate conservatives, without a rational thought. They are brainwashed. It makes no sense whatsoever, but it is happening.
> 
> Blame Jews? WTF?


This thread is about the porn industry.

----------

Invayne (10-31-2015),Pepper Belly (10-31-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Sorry

----------


## Virgil Jones

I somehow got the idea that it was about jews. Looking at the topic again, I think it should be called White Liberals and the Porn Industry

----------


## sooda

> I somehow got the idea that it was about jews. Looking at the topic again, I think it should be called White Liberals and the Porn Industry


You do have a tendency to veer off course at warp speed.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You do have a tendency to veer off course at warp speed.


True, LOL

----------


## Katzndogz

> Jews are a tribe. Born a Jew, always a Jew. They are the only so-called religious group that wears the label whether they practice religion or not.


Born of a Jewish mother.

----------


## sooda

> True, LOL


Good grief.. you have just endeared yourself with that admission.. I'm a sucker for a sweet man.

----------


## Invayne

> Because it's not the truth.  Self evidently.
> 
> A Secular Jew is not a Jew.  Any more than a Secular Catholic is a Catholic.
> 
> This is an attempt to smear and tar Jews.  For the behavior of nihilist LIBERALS.
> 
> You want to talk about Mohammed, and HIS LOVE FOR LITTLE GIRLS?
> 
> Judaism does not support, advocate, allow, sexual license, behavior that creates lust, or exploitation.
> ...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


It's so hard for you to admit that Jews are not "perfect".

It's OK, none of us are. Get over it.  :Wink:

----------


## Invayne

> I still don't know to this day why jews are conflated with white liberals. The white liberal is the true source of failure in the white race


Probably because most of them are. 

One of my best friends is a Jew and VERY liberal...borderline commie. His whole family is the same way. Thankfully, he has no allegiance to Israel, which I can appreciate.

----------

sooda (11-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Let me ask you this, how would you feel if all problems in the world were blamed on the white race, codified into terms, and taught in our schools?


You mean they're NOT?

Hell, I remember being in junior high school and made to feel guilty for all of the eeeeeevils of the white race. LOL

----------


## Invayne

> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know this Abrams guy isn't just a pen name for another mullah?


/facepalm

I've heard of Jews pretending to be Arabs while blowing shit up, but never heard of Arabs pretending to be Jews. Enlighten us, please! LOLOL

I suppose Jews that are critical of Israel are also closet Muslims....

----------

sooda (11-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> I posted his credentials and his photo..


All fake, I tell ya!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Invayne

> Jews are a tribe. Born a Jew, always a Jew. They are the only so-called religious group that wears the label whether they practice religion or not.


Very true. They can be atheists and still considered Jewish. Can I be an atheist and still be considered Christian? I think not.

----------

Pepper Belly (11-01-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's so hard for you to admit that Jews are not "perfect".
> 
> It's OK, none of us are. Get over it.


Does Judaism permit/excuse/condone/promote pornography?  Sexual license?  Pimping or pandering of any kind?

No?

Why don't you jump on the pedophiles wearing dirty rags on their greasy hair?  THEIR PROPHET SAID PEDOPHILE MARRIAGE WAS FINE.

Their PROPHET said Heaven was a whorehouse stuffed with virgins.

I DEFY you to find similar coarseness in Judaism, Christianity or any other functional, civilizing modern faith.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Does Judaism permit/excuse/condone/promote pornography?  Sexual license?  Pimping or pandering of any kind?


 The truth yes. Don't ask a question you don't want the answer to.

----------


## KSigMason

Jews in porn?







> No human being will ever know the truth for even if they happen to say it by chance they would not even know they had done so. Only problem is he was wrong. You are his tool. Having fun, not for long, You are not important enough.


But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.




> ISLAM, THE PROPHET, allows molesting little girls - in "marriage" - which can be immediate, and terminated at whim. Which rational people would say is not legitimate, since little children cannot make adult commitments.
> 
> But that doesn't bother the child-molesters who wear filthy rags on their heads and sodomize goats.


Attachment 11418




> How do you know?
> 
> How do you know this Abrams guy isn't just a pen name for another mullah?
> 
> Do you have programs, that you don't waste time attacking each other?


What is this? Tropic Thunder?

----------


## sooda

> Does Judaism permit/excuse/condone/promote pornography?  Sexual license?  Pimping or pandering of any kind?
> 
> No?
> 
> Why don't you jump on the pedophiles wearing dirty rags on their greasy hair?  THEIR PROPHET SAID PEDOPHILE MARRIAGE WAS FINE.
> 
> Their PROPHET said Heaven was a whorehouse stuffed with virgins.
> 
> I DEFY you to find similar coarseness in Judaism, Christianity or any other functional, civilizing modern faith.


No the Koran doesn't say that.. The translucent companions are angels.. but there are about 30 metaphors re: heaven.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Born of a Jewish mother.


Explains your previous responses.

----------


## Roadmaster

> But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.


 I will bet you run around trying to convince people that Lucifer and Satan are not the same. In Isaiah it was in Hebrew, that is a Latin word for Satan. Heylel ben Shachar great enemy of God as described. That old trick of that Lucifer is another in the Bible is a lie but I bet you use the light bearer to tell yourself and others it isn't. It's satan buddy boy.

----------


## KSigMason

> I will bet you run around trying to convince people that Lucifer and Satan are not the same. In Isaiah it was in Hebrew, that is a Latin word for Satan. Heylel ben Shachar great enemy of God as described. That old trick of that Lucifer is another in the Bible is a lie but I bet you use the light bearer to tell yourself and others it isn't. It's satan buddy boy.


Actually the Book of Isaiah describe "Helal bin Shahar" as a Babylonian king. It was a translation error, and one which demonstrates the problem of direct translations without taking the words into proper context. Believing Satan and Lucifer are two different beings doesn't mean the Bible is a lie or any other non sequitur that you'll come up with.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Actually the Book of Isaiah describe "Helal bin Shahar" as a Babylonian king. It was a translation error, and one which demonstrates the problem of direct translations without taking the words into proper context. Believing Satan and Lucifer are two different beings doesn't mean the Bible is a lie or any other non sequitur that you'll come up with.


 No errors, Lucifer the one you think highly of is satan. Men lie the Bible doesn't.

----------


## sooda

According to the KJV based Strong's Concordance Lucifer means "shining one, light bearer". Later Christian tradition came to use the name Lucifer as the proper name of the devil. The image of a morning star fallen from the sky is generally believed among scholars to have a parallel in Canaanite mythology... and apparently it also refers to the planet Venus or morning star...

So, I'd say its all pretty confusing.

----------


## Pepper Belly

Old Scratch
Beelzebub
Satan
Lucifer
The Devil

All variations of the same.

----------


## Dan40

> Are they democrats? Who knew? I didn't even know that Jews dominated the porn industry.


Do they?

Do YOU know how many people are in the porn industry, and how many are of the Jewish FAITH?

Or are you basing your questionable opinion on one report.  

How deeply have YOU verified that report?

My parents were Catholics of Irish descent.  I'm a non-Catholic American.

Would I be considered an Irish Catholic in some industry?

----------


## KSigMason

> No errors, Lucifer the one you think highly of is satan.


I don't think highly of Lucifer. He was a tyrannical Babylonian king.




> Men lie the Bible doesn't.


And men has translated, revised, and edited the Bible. It's why I'm a fan of philology.




> According to the KJV based Strong's Concordance Lucifer means "shining one, light bearer". Later Christian tradition came to use the name Lucifer as the proper name of the devil. The image of a morning star fallen from the sky is generally believed among scholars to have a parallel in Canaanite mythology... and apparently it also refers to the planet Venus or morning star...
> 
> So, I'd say its all pretty confusing.


Particularly when Christ refers to himself as the Morning Star.

"I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star." --Rev 22:16

----------


## Roadmaster

How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! _how_ art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations

That is not some king

----------


## sooda

> I don't think highly of Lucifer. He was a tyrannical Babylonian king.
> 
> 
> And men has translated, revised, and edited the Bible. It's why I'm a fan of philology.
> 
> 
> Particularly when Christ refers to himself as the Morning Star.
> "I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star." --Rev 22:16


Yep..

----------


## Roadmaster

The KJV is the original version. These new Bibles and even the NIV are doing this on purpose. These new ones are even leaving out whole verses.  Lucifer and satan are the same. They wanted so much to prove the Bible was flawed they made some that way on purpose. It is only flawed to them because they don't understand Him and it's a spiritual book not a flesh book.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yep..


 They can convince ones who don't know Him that these are not the same. Once a person knows Him, they can't deceive, use slight of hand or any tricks to fool us. The AntiChrist will try and fail to fool us too but others will believe a lie.

----------


## sooda

> They can convince ones who don't know Him that these are not the same. Once a person knows Him, they can't deceive, use slight of hand or any tricks to fool us. The AntiChrist will try and fail to fool us too but others will believe a lie.


"I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star." --Rev 22:16

May I ask what denomination you are?

----------


## Roadmaster

> "I Jesus have sent mine angel to testify unto you these things in the churches. I am the root and the offspring of David, and the bright and morning star." --Rev 22:16
> 
> May I ask what denomination you are?


That has nothing to do with Lucifer. I put the one about Him. In fact I like that verse that many claim not to be true. ROOT before. Pre-existence.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> *The KJV is the original version.* These new Bibles and even the NIV are doing this on purpose. These new ones are even leaving out whole verses.  Lucifer and satan are the same. They wanted so much to prove the Bible was flawed they made some that way on purpose. It is only flawed to them because they don't understand Him and it's a spiritual book not a flesh book.


That's nonsense.  The King James Version was itself a compilation of conflicting translations which had been passed down from Arabic through to Latin and Norman French and finally the English of King James' time.

It was an ecclesiastical ruling - that THIS, the version authorized by King James, was to be accepted as the true translation of the Scriptures.  

And no one has tried to claim King James was a prophet or saint.  He was a monarch trying to settle an ongoing series of disputes over Biblical translations which always bordered on the violent.

----------

NuYawka (11-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's nonsense.  The King James Version was itself a compilation of conflicting translations which had been passed down from Arabic through to Latin and Norman French and finally the English of King James' time.
> 
> It was an ecclesiastical ruling - that THIS, the version authorized by King James, was to be accepted as the true translation of the Scriptures.  
> 
> And no one has tried to claim King James was a prophet or saint.  He was a monarch trying to settle an ongoing series of disputes over Biblical translations which always bordered on the violent.


No you are nonsense. The KJV is the same as the old. That book has power more than all the books you read put together.

----------


## sooda

> No you are nonsense. The KJV is the same as the old. That book has power more than all the books you read put together.


KJV is an English translation of the Christian Bible for the Church of England begun in 1604 and completed in 1611.

----------


## Roadmaster

Every question and all those so call mysteries they are looking for is answered in His word. He even explains the Egyptian architecture that man is still confused about.

----------


## sooda

The translation was done by 47 scholars, all of whom were members of the Church of England. In common with most other translations of the period, the New Testament  was translated from Greek, the Old Testament was translated from Hebrew and Aramaic text, while the Apocrypha was translated from the Greek and Latin.

----------

KSigMason (11-01-2015)

----------


## KSigMason

> How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! _how_ art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations
> 
> That is not some king


Well, you should read more than just one verse and put it into context of the entire chapter.




> The KJV is the original version.


Well, the KJV didn't come about until 1612, so no...it's not the original version.




> Lucifer and satan are the same.


Not according to the Bible.

----------


## sooda

> Every question and all those so call mysteries they are looking for is answered in His word. He even explains the Egyptian architecture that man is still confused about.


Really? I'd like to read that.

----------


## Roadmaster

He is much wiser than all those in philology. He can show you things no man can.

----------


## KSigMason

> That has nothing to do with Lucifer. I put the one about Him. In fact I like that verse that many claim not to be true. ROOT before. Pre-existence.


Well, in the 4th century St. Jerome translated the Book of Isaiah. Helal bin Shahar, translated directly to Day Star, Son of the Morning which equated to simply the Morning Star or the star that preceded the rising sun. During St. Jerome's time, that "star" was called Lucifer which we know today is the planet Venus. Using Jerome's translation, Day Star/Morning Star = Lucifer. So Christ calling himself the Morning Star would equate to Lucifer (and the Bible does state to let the light of the day star into your heart), but studying history and applying philology we see that St. Jerome made a mistake by directly translating rather understanding "Helal bin Shahar" was the name used for the Babylonian king or was honorific title used for monarchies (like "Sun King" was used for Louis XIV of France).




> No you are nonsense. The KJV is the same as the old. That book has power more than all the books you read put together.


So Jesus, Noah, Adam, and so forth all spoke English?




> He is much wiser than all those in philology. He can show you things no man can.


The problem is you apply your modern concepts, standards, and beliefs to ancient texts which lacks academic and intellectual integrity.

Also, you don't speak for Him.

----------

NuYawka (11-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Really? I'd like to read that.


It's the most fascinating book you will ever read. He gives you all the information, shows you how they were built, where things are, and any reasonable question is answered. There is only one thing though, you have to let Him teach you His word. These people who think they are wise in this world are fools. All the questions you have is right there and has always been there.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The problem is you apply your modern concepts, standards, and beliefs to ancient texts which lacks academic and intellectual integrity.
> 
>  Also, you don't speak for Him.


 You are wrong I do speak with Him. I am His.

----------


## KSigMason

> He is much wiser than all those in philology. He can show you things no man can.







> It's the most fascinating book you will ever read.


I have read it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have read it.


Not with Him or you would have known they are the same.

----------


## NuYawka

> You are wrong I do speak with Him. I am His.


Satan spoke to him too. 

You are nobody special.

----------

KSigMason (11-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> It's the most fascinating book you will ever read. He gives you all the information, shows you how they were built, where things are, and any reasonable question is answered. There is only one thing though, you have to let Him teach you His word. These people who think they are wise in this world are fools. All the questions you have is right there and has always been there.


Where does the Bible explain Egyptian architecture?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Where does the Bible explain Egyptian architecture?


 Read it but first you have to have faith that those words are His. You don't have that. How can He teach you when you don't believe that those are His words.

----------


## sooda

> Read it but first you have to have faith that those words are His. You don't have that. How can He teach you when you don't believe that those are His words.


I have read the Bible cover to cover more than seven times.. Where does it explain Egyptian architecture?

----------


## Katzndogz

> The KJV is the original version. These new Bibles and even the NIV are doing this on purpose. These new ones are even leaving out whole verses.  Lucifer and satan are the same. They wanted so much to prove the Bible was flawed they made some that way on purpose. It is only flawed to them because they don't understand Him and it's a spiritual book not a flesh book.


The KJV is simply a version of the Bible authorized by King James.  There is no other significance.   King James never claimed any divine intervention. 

If you want an older version of the Bible one that is closer to the original transcription, get a Geneva Bible.  That's the Bible that King James updated.

Geneva Bibles are not widely sold anymore.  When King James wrote his version he outlawed the Geneva.  He didn't want competition.  However, the Bible that the first Christian settlers brought to this country was the Geneva Bible.

----------


## Roadmaster

How can He show anyone the truth if they don't believe in Him. He said He always existed but many claim He didn't until He was reborn. They treat Him just like another man instead of God in the flesh. That is why you don't see or hear.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The KJV is simply a version of the Bible authorized by King James.  There is no other significance.   King James never claimed any divine intervention. 
> 
> If you want an older version of the Bible one that is closer to the original transcription, get a Geneva Bible.  That's the Bible that King James updated.
> 
> Geneva Bibles are not widely sold anymore.  When King James wrote his version he outlawed the Geneva.  He didn't want competition.  However, the Bible that the first Christian settlers brought to this country was the Geneva Bible.


We have went far back to the first. The KJV is the same.

----------


## NuYawka

> I have read the Bible cover to cover more than seven times.. Where does it explain Egyptian architecture?


And you've asked Roadmaster four times, but instead of actually being more specific with what she originally alluded to, she'd rather talk in circles. 

It must make her feel smart.

----------

KSigMason (11-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> And you've asked Roadmaster four times, but instead of actually being more specific with what she originally alluded to, she'd rather talk in circles. 
> 
> It must make her feel smart.


To the best of my knowledge there is no mention of Egyptian architecture or the pyramids in the OT.

----------


## Roadmaster

They didn't believe He was before Abraham either when He said He was. Are some of you not doing the same.

----------


## Roadmaster

> To the best of my knowledge there is no mention of Egyptian architecture or the pyramids in the OT.


 Yes there is. He explains how all things were built. I am not smart, He is.

----------


## Katzndogz

> We have went far back to the first. The KJV is the same.


You are just wrong.  The King James bible was rewritten in 1604 for one purpose,  to substantiate and validate  the Church of England.  The Church of England at the time was the only religion permitted in England.   That's why King James commissioned a new translation.

----------


## sooda

> Yes there is. He explains how all things were built. I am not smart, He is.


Where in scripture?

----------

KSigMason (11-02-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> You are just wrong.  The King James bible was rewritten in 1604 for one purpose,  to substantiate and validate  the Church of England.  The Church of England at the time was the only religion permitted in England.   That's why King James commissioned a new translation.


I am not wrong. We have been back to the original. That is His word.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The gnostic gospels were intentionally omitted. Therefore,  truth was denied in favor of manipulation.

----------

KSigMason (11-02-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I am not wrong. We have been back to the original. That is His word.


So then, you're a linguistics scholar, fluent in Arabic, Latin, Greek, Norman French, and Old English?  You can compare all those translations and attest that the translation is accurate?

Fantastic.  Show us your research notes; and how you've satisfied other controversies that translators of those eras could not.

Also, show us where other versions of the Bible, including but not limited to the Douay–Rheims Bible used by the Catholics as an alternative...where are these in error?

----------

KSigMason (11-02-2015),NuYawka (11-01-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> So then, you're a linguistics scholar, fluent in Arabic, Latin, Greek, Norman French, and Old English?  You can compare all those translations and attest that the translation is accurate?
> 
> Fantastic.  Show us your research notes; and how you've satisfied other controversies that translators of those eras could not.
> 
> Also, show us where other versions of the Bible, including but not limited to the Douay–Rheims Bible used by the Catholics as an alternative...where are these in error?


Yes we can and have done this many times. It's not even debatable anymore expect to people who don't know Him or don't believe in Him. All they want to do is put doubt. The KJV is complete, case is closed to us.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Where in scripture?


When a person starts to believe, sincere, and ask Him for guidance. All of a sudden He talks to their hearts and shows them. Then they start yelling why can't others see this. But you have to believe in Him and who He said He was. Then they ask how many times does He have to say something for them to get it. You can read the Bible every month cover to cover but you won't get it until you exalt the Son. It's right in front of your face and you won't get it until you believe He was God in the flesh. Verily Verliy I say unto you before Abraham was I AM.

----------


## sooda

> When a person starts to believe, sincere, and ask Him for guidance. All of a sudden He talks to their hearts and shows them. Then they start yelling why can't others see this. But you have to believe in Him and who He said He was. Then they ask how many times does He have to say something for them to get it. You can read the Bible every month cover to cover but you won't get it until you exalt the Son. It's right in front of your face and you won't get it until you believe He was God in the flesh. Verily Verliy I say unto you before Abraham was I AM.


Where does the Bible talk about Egyptian architecture? I am not stupid.. I can read it.

----------


## Katzndogz

> I am not wrong. We have been back to the original. That is His word.


King James did not order a translation for accuracy.  He ordered it to substantiate and validate King Henry VIII creation of the Church of England!

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> That's not what this thread is about..  I will explain it to you one more time.. Aisha was born before the Call so she was more like 19 years old.
> 
> The only Muslim culture that I know of that allows the molestation of children are the Pashtuns.. and they claim to be descended from the tribe of Benjamin.. The Israelis also think they are the lost tribe of Benjamin.


Keep believing that crap. Aisha was still playing with dolls and swinging on a swing when mohammed the pedophile took her from her mother. That is in her own words.

----------


## sooda

> Keep believing that crap. Aisha was still playing with dolls and swinging on a swing when mohammed the pedophile took her from her mother. That is in her own words.


I have played on a swing as an adult and I know many grown women who collect dolls or sew clothing for them.

Aisha was born before the Call and she had been previously engaged.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

uh huh. All you have to do is the math. his age when he died, her age when she died. She was a CHILD based on those FACTS, along with her own words. Now quit being a bad muslim and spreading falsehoods about your prophet.

----------



----------


## Katzndogz

I have known a pot load of muslims.  Because of a boyfriend I took instruction at a mosque.  The agreement was that Aisha was six when big mo married her and nine when the marriage was consummated.

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-01-2015)

----------


## Dan40

What does the foregoing droning 'bible study' have to do with who is and who is not part of the porn industry.

To me a JEW is one who practices the Jewish religious faith.  A person born in Israel or of Israeli parents is an Israeli or an American.  And is only a JEW if he/she is of that religion.

The bible has no part in the staffing of the porn industry.

----------


## Katzndogz

There are Jews in every facet of life.  There are Jewish drug dealers and Jewish accountants. There is nothing special about Jews that demands or prohibits criminality.  

Jews gravitate to what makes money because they are mostly raised to be achievers.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Keep believing that crap. Aisha was still playing with dolls and swinging on a swing when mohammed the pedophile took her from her mother. That is in her own words.


There was no childhood in the era of Mohammed.  Little girls, like big girls, were the servants of men.

Mohammed instituted his sexual tastes; but I'd be willing to bet they were widespread.  Primitive people with nothing else to do tend to spend more time than they should, thinking about their johnsons and where to put them.

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-01-2015)

----------


## Jehoshaphat

> When a person starts to believe, sincere, and ask Him for guidance. All of a sudden He talks to their hearts and shows them. Then they start yelling why can't others see this. But you have to believe in Him and who He said He was. Then they ask how many times does He have to say something for them to get it. You can read the Bible every month cover to cover but you won't get it until you exalt the Son. It's right in front of your face and you won't get it until you believe He was God in the flesh. Verily Verliy I say unto you before Abraham was I AM.


*1 Corinthians 1:18 (KJV)* 
18  For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God. 

*1 Corinthians 2:14 (KJV)* 
14  But the natural man receiveth not the things of the Spirit of God: for they are foolishness unto him: neither can he know _them_, because they are spiritually discerned. 

You can read, and study the Bible all you want, but without a personal, and real loving relationship with the one true God, you cannot fully understand It.

----------

Roadmaster (11-02-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> There was no childhood in the era of Mohammed.  Little girls, like big girls, were the servants of men.
> 
> Mohammed instituted his sexual tastes; but I'd be willing to bet they were widespread.  Primitive people with nothing else to do tend to spend more time than they should, thinking about their johnsons and where to put them.


According to Islam,  he chose this child so she would carry his teaching to the next generation.

----------


## Roadmaster

They know the Quran said she was young. God didn't think like the Quran or Talmud. This myth of His oking young wife's is just that a myth. He even said the age which was 18 when He held young men accountable. He still considered them children. You don't cause a child to sin.

----------


## KSigMason

> You are wrong I do speak with Him. I am His.


Apparently you can't read as I said "for" not "with."




> Not with Him or you would have known they are the same.


That's your (mis)interpretation.




> Yes we can and have done this many times. It's not even debatable anymore expect to people who don't know Him or don't believe in Him. All they want to do is put doubt. The KJV is complete, case is closed to us.


You refusing to debate and provide evidence of your militant BS doesn't mean "it's not even debatable anymore."




> What does the foregoing droning 'bible study' have to do with who is and who is not part of the porn industry.


The fanatic thought to attack others and then it got derailed and turned into how she can say she's right because she is Christian and any opposition to her BS is an opposition to God (I always love her self-righteous hubris).

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-02-2015),NuYawka (11-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I have known a pot load of muslims.  Because of a boyfriend I took instruction at a mosque.  The agreement was that Aisha was six when big mo married her and nine when the marriage was consummated.





There are mosques that are short on scholarship.. That's hardly unique.

----------


## NuYawka

> Apparently you can't read as I said "for" not "with".


I was going to point that out to her too,  @KSigMason, but she would've blamed the devil or a Jew and it would've been a waste of my time.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Apparently you can't read as I said "for" not "with."
> 
> 
> That's your (mis)interpretation.
> 
> 
> You refusing to debate and provide evidence of your militant BS doesn't mean "it's not even debatable anymore."
> 
> 
> The fanatic thought to attack others and then it got derailed and turned into how she can say she's right because she is Christian and any opposition to her BS is an opposition to God (I always love her self-righteous hubris).


Wow see you have mistaken me for someone who cares. When you die your spirit will be in hell. Did you think I said things for you. I didn't, never have. I don't know what you expect of me. Some are here in an illusion, that is a mistake. I am only hear for His, not you or others. Sorry to disappoint you and your friends.

----------


## KSigMason

> Wow see you have mistaken me for someone who cares.


No, I mistook you for someone who uses reason and logic, but I see that you're a "christian" who has replaced the love and compassion Christ with puritanical narrow-mindedness, militancy, fear-mongering, hatred, and superstitious nonsense.




> When you die your spirit will be in hell.


That's not for you to decide. This is the problem with "christians," too much judgement on others and less keeping their nose out of everyone's business.




> Did you think I said things for you. I didn't, never have.


I never said you did.




> I don't know what you expect of me.


To be truthful.




> Some are here in an illusion, that is a mistake. I am only hear for His, not you or others. Sorry to disappoint you and your friends.


Of all things about you, your zealotry isn't the source of disappointment.

----------

